# Chicks!



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

I know I haven't really posted photos of my rats, and that's because they're extremely difficult to get photos of. So here's some photos of my new chicks instead lol
Does anyone else have chickens?


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

I have a flock of 7(it used to be 10 but we could not keep the rosters)


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

I can send pictures in the morning but for now this is the best I have














These are my black chickens Cuddles and Sleeping Beauty( I can never tell them apart other than different number of toes  )







This on is Cute she is a silky with a minor case of scissor beak(it does not hurt just make her look extra silly)







This is Greyey (my little brother chose her name XD )







This is Peeps she is the chicken that is mine not my family’s chicken







This is Samantha. She is named because she is my other little brothers chicken and my brothers name is Sammy.







This is Trixie. Trixie is at the bottom of the pecking order so I made her a queen witch for Halloween to let her live in a fantasy


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

I love them being all dressed up 😆


----------



## Ratsypatsy (Feb 27, 2021)

I used to have two Americana chickens. There names were Bertha and Beatrice. I bought them back in 2010. They were such great pets. They have both sadly passed on now. At some point, I would like to get some more chickens and have a little flock in my backyard.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Used to have many many chickie poos. Chuks galore lol. Thanks for the pics!!


----------

